# VEVO for secondary applicants



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Has anyone tried verifying the VISA entitlements details of the secondary applicants from the following VEVO website ?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

I am able to track only my (main applicant) details through it but not able to locate my spouse and kids detail on it?

I have a TRN number which I believe is common for both primary and secondary applicant. 

When I try to login to VEVO providing the TRN number and my spouse/kid's passport details it won't allow to login ?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone tried verifying the VISA entitlements details of the secondary applicants from the following VEVO website ?
> 
> ...


I'm also facing the same issue.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> I'm also facing the same issue.


The VEVO site mentions that this facility can only be utilized for the Primary applicants. I guess that is the reason we are unable to see information for secondary applicants.


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

hi,

i wish to use the VIVO but i do not know my TRN...anyone with any idea how or where to get it..i am a paper base applicant...thanks


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

jonay said:


> hi,
> 
> i wish to use the VIVO but i do not know my TRN...anyone with any idea how or where to get it..i am a paper base applicant...thanks


You need to call vivo help line, based on your passport #,DOB and client id they will provide you the password. Vivo wants to talk to individual applicant to provide their password (primary applicant cannot get password of secondary applicant)


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> You need to call vivo help line, based on your passport #,DOB and client id they will provide you the password. Vivo wants to talk to individual applicant to provide their password (primary applicant cannot get password of secondary applicant)



thanks mate,

i guess i will have to call then


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> I'm also facing the same issue.


Are you seeing secondary applicants details in VEVO?I am unable to get any details for my query. However primary appl details are updated.


----------



## joeleecy (Sep 7, 2011)

You can only see the primary one , you must have password for secondary when you are in Australia , pls see :

Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders

Transaction Reference Number (TRN)
A Transaction Reference Number (TRN) is a unique number assigned to each online application. If you applied for your most recent visa online the TRN appears on the payment receipt, your completed online application form or your visa grant letter. 
Note: VEVO will only display the visa details of the main applicant where a TRN is used. Secondary and dependant applicants included in an online application must obtain a password.

Password
Contact the department to arrange a password. You must be in Australia to request a password.
See: National Telephone Numbers > General enquiries
Note: If you are outside Australia you cannot have a password recorded. You can only use VEVO with your TRN.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------

